# احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام -  ترنيمة صلاة فى عيد امى - بصوت نبيهة يزبك



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

اهداء بسيط لكل ام ..واولا واخيرا لام الكل الطاهرة البتول العذراء مريم 
ضارعين اليها ان تسامحنا على تقصيرنا واهمالنا وتتشفع لينا امام الرب يسوع ان يغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيرة




ترنيمة صلاة فى عيد امى - بصوت نبيهة يزبك 





الترنيمة من شريط ايها الاله الكلمة للمرنمة نبيهة يزبك ..صوتها اكتر من رائع وفيه شبه كبير من صوت فيروز..يارب تعجبكو


----------



## vetaa (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

انتى سكرة بجد يا جينا
ميرسى على الهدية الحلوة دى

وربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## سميرفكرى (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

مشكوووووووووورين لتعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



vetaa قال:


> انتى سكرة بجد يا جينا
> ميرسى على الهدية الحلوة دى
> 
> وربنا يعوضك يا قمر



ميرسى يا عسولة انتى يارب ماتحرمش منك
نورتينى ياقمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



سميرفكرى قال:


> مشكوووووووووورين لتعب محبتكم



ميرسى يا سمير على مرورك ..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ارووجة (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

ترنيمة حلووة كتير
ميرسي ليكي عيوني
ربنا يعوضك ^_^


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



ارووجة قال:


> ترنيمة حلووة كتير
> ميرسي ليكي عيوني
> ربنا يعوضك ^_^



ميرسى يا اروجتى ياقمر..نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى​


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

اشكرمحبتكم وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## Michael (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

شكرا ليكى *ginajoojoo*


----------



## Tabitha (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اهداء بسيط لكل ام ..واولا واخيرا لام الكل الطاهرة البتول العذراء مريم
> ضارعين اليها ان تسامحنا على تقصيرنا واهمالنا وتتشفع لينا امام الرب يسوع ان يغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيرة




*
جوجوو شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

تسلم ايدك
وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## elven (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

thanx


----------



## سميرفكرى (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

مشكوووووووووووورين  جدا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



Michael قال:


> شكرا ليكى *ginajoojoo*



ميرسى كتير لمرورك وتشجيعك..​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> جوجوو شكرا جزيلا *



ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى نورتينى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



بنت الفادى قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يعوضك​



ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك وتشجيعك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



elven قال:


> thanx



العفو..ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*



سميرفكرى قال:


> مشكوووووووووووورين  جدا وكل عام وانتم بخير



ميرسى لتشجيعك كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## kokielpop (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جد 

تسلم الايادى ​*


----------



## gorg elshky (24 فبراير 2009)

الترنيمة جميلة اوووووووووووى            ممكن نتعرف على ايميلى gorgwageeh


----------



## new.heart (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 فبراير 2009)

*+++ginajoojoo +++*
*شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك *
*ويا رب كل ام تبقى  بخير و سلام *
*الام اصل المحبة *
*الام اصل الحنيه *
*الام نعمة ربنا لينا *
*الام قلب جمبك فى وقت الحزن *
*الام اساس البيت *
*الام ....*
*صدقونى لو قلت مش حخلص مش حقدار غير اقول كلمة بحبك يا امى من كل قلبى *​


----------



## ramy9000 (27 فبراير 2009)

ثانكس يافندم


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 فبراير 2009)




----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2011)

الترنيمة اكتر من رائعه  بس  انا مش عارفه اكتب كلماتها كلها  فى حاجات بتقع منى 
 فا ممكن حد يكتب كلماتها  هنا فى الموضوع اكون شاكرة ليكو ججججججججججدا


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2011)

يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب حد ممكن يساعد ولا ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

artamisss قال:


> الترنيمة اكتر من رائعه  بس  انا مش عارفه اكتب كلماتها كلها  فى حاجات بتقع منى
> فا ممكن حد يكتب كلماتها  هنا فى الموضوع اكون شاكرة ليكو ججججججججججدا



*انا هحاول اكتبهالك يا حبيبتى
بس يارب افلح :hlp:

يا سيد الكون أراك خاضعا لعذراء سكن علاك حشاها
انت هو العليم وهى أمتك احببت ان تتنعم برضاها
فغدوتها طفلا وديعا راشفا حب الامومة من حنان صباها
وسرت واياها الطريق مبشرا رائعا كنت وهى ما احلاها
وغدت ام الاله مكرمة يحرق الطيب بخورا لذكراها
تخفق الامم اجلالا لطلتها تضاء الهياكل شموعا لمرضاها 
يوم افتقرت ربى لعُبٍ يغمرك غمرتك من بحر الحنان يداها

عفوك ربى عفوك ربى عفوك ربى 
امى ايضا هكذا قديسة فى وحدتى احاكيها 
جميلة والحسن يملأ جبهتها 
يرثو الغدو إشراقا لماضيها
قوية والحب زينة قوتها ليس فى الكون امراة تضاهيها
عبرها دخلت سرا امتك يحدثنى عنك مافيها
ربى احدثك والحيرة تغمرنى تعطينى ولا اجد ما اكافيها
انا اجوب بحر الحياة مبتهجا وعمق فرح من عمقى ما اقاسيها
وما نجاحى وما نجاحى ومانجاحى
 وكل عز ارغبه الا استجابة صلاة تصليها 

 ربى احدثك والندم يعصرنى اساءتى بعض الاحيان تبغيها
احيانا اصرخ فى وجهها مستنكرة
احيانا اغضب احيانا اجافيها
احيانا احسب انى صرت راشدة فلا ابالى نصائحها تسبيها
كثيرا من الاوقات لا اقبلها احيانا انسى حتى ان امسيها
اخجلتنى فى عرس قانا سيدى حين خضعت لأمك ترضيها
علمنى كيف علمنى كيف علمنى كيف
اكافى حبا احبنى املأنى حبا منك كى اعطيها
اليوم عيدها ورثوها فى ادمعى كلماتها اغنوجة اغنيها
اليوم عيدها فافرحوا صلوا معى فأمى احلى صلاة اصليها

هى فعلا كلماتها صعبة اوى 
ويااااااارب تكون صح 
*​


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2011)

ميرررررررررررسى كتير  اه فى كلمات الواحد مش متعود عليها فا مش فاهمينها
 بس يكفينا شرف المحاوله 
هههههههه ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادى محب (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: رد على: احلى ترنيمة ممكن تسمعوها فى عيد الام*

جميلة جدااااااااااااا  شكرا


----------

